# Whats your favourite type of game?



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Here I would like to know whatv your favourite type of game is... then later add a poll. My favourite is FPS (First Person Shooter) not frames per second.


----------



## Cpt.Thompson (May 12, 2005)

Yeah fps owns. I still like WW 2 games. My favorite game era.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Adventure - Myst-style and old Sierra-style both.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah good times


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I'd have to say RPG .... single player ones I can take my time with not the massively multiplayer online ones where you end up tied to keeping up with everyone else on the server you're on


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Microsoft train simulator


----------



## starrrr (Oct 22, 2005)

rpg games are my favourite!! followed closely by fighting games like mortal kombat!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

FPS is the best by far in my opinion 


Halo combat evolved and Halo 2 are my FAv FPS games 

i also like the Tom clancy games (call o duty etc) 

GTA SA
is an alright game


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

MS-Pinball Arcade
Minesweeper
Leisure Suit Larry (Deluxe CD w/ all versions)
Hunt the Wumpus
StarTrek

I may even still have the book published by Digital Equipment Corp. with the BASIC source code for the last two. I suspect that the book is older than many of the people posting in this thread.


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Why is it that I cant stand FPS? I know its a favorite for most gamers but I prefer Third Person shooters. I like to see the guy im controlling. Gets confusing otherwise.

My favorite is TPS and RTS.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> I may even still have the book published by Digital Equipment Corp. with the BASIC source code for the last two. I suspect that the book is older than many of the people posting in this thread.


I have a bunch of those old books and Magazines around here from back in my C-64 days. Fun fun stuff. :up:


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

I like single player RPG games..A REALLY GOOD ONE would be Fable:the lost chapters ...in my opinion..

This and FPS and TPS...

FPS i would say Halo -Halo2 Call of duty..Medal of Honor European assault ( all those WWII games)

TPS :a really high one on my list would be Splinter Cell (all three...and the coming one(I know itll be good ))


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Empire2500 said:


> I like single player RPG games..A REALLY GOOD ONE would be Fable:the lost chapters ...in my opinion..
> 
> This and FPS and TPS...
> 
> ...


HALo and HALO2 defently


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I like my first person RPGs best (Oblivion, Morrowind, ShadowFlare, etc.)

I do like the occasional FPS as well, but I like doing competitive FPS multiplayer matches


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

First Person Shooters all the way . . .

RPG's are good too though


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

Smety said:


> First Person Shooters all the way . . .
> 
> RPG's are good too though


Have to agree with that.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

titanania said:


> I like my first person RPGs best (Oblivion, Morrowind, ShadowFlare, etc.)
> 
> I do like the occasional FPS as well, but I like doing competitive FPS multiplayer matches


What? No mention of System Shock?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

System Shock? Never heard of it


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> System Shock? Never heard of it


 UhOh ----- take a deep breath Jeb


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks decent but right now Im completely immersed in Oblivion

You ever played Star Trek Voyager Elite Force?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

titanania said:


> System Shock? Never heard of it


System Shock and System Shock 2. Surefire way to scare the willies outta ya. :up:

"Silence... the dischord..." 

I can see being immersed in Oblivion. I'm trying to get myself an upgrade to get Oblivion capable on account of being a ginormous Elder Scrolls fan. But I gotta keep building up System Shock.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> Looks decent but rihgt now Im completely immersed in Oblivion


HeHe ... another lost in Cyrodiil, don't worry you're not alone.

and System Shock is getting a little up there in age so may be a bit of a let down graphics wise for you. BUT ! Bio Shock is comming out soon and if it lives up to its hype will be a good follow up to System Shock


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

titanania said:


> Looks decent but right now Im completely immersed in Oblivion
> 
> You ever played Star Trek Voyager Elite Force?


Frayed knot - I'm guessing it's an FPRPG?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I just did about two weeks ago see computer sig and Im loving it. I do like some aspects of Morrowind better though.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> HeHe ... another lost in Cyrodiil, don't worry you're not alone.
> 
> and System Shock is getting a little up there in age so may be a bit of a let down graphics wise for you. BUT ! Bio Shock is comming out soon and if it lives up to its hype will be a good follow up to System Shock


You should look at some of the high-rez mods out there.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

And as to Star Trek Voyager Elite Force, it more of an FPS but theres a "side" game called Holomatch thats its either NPCs or other people thats pretty sweet


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official_s&sa=N


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

This is getting slow again  Back to Cyrodill


----------



## Google Guru (Sep 11, 2006)

I like Role Playing Games mostly, and just general online flash games are okay too but, trust me, I'm not a big gamer anyway.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> I just did about two weeks ago see computer sig and Im loving it. I do like some aspects of Morrowind better though.


The Main Story line in Morrowind is better but the questline that made me an Oblivion fanatic is the Dark Brotherhood ..... that vaulted Oblivion past Morrowind in my oppinion


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

JEBWrench said:


> You should look at some of the high-rez mods out there.


Actually jeb, I've been trying to find a copy of the game since you recomended it in another thread.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds interesting; I'm just not much of a Star Trek fan. I played a Star Trek game once, then realized I could be playing Alpha Centauri instead. 

On-topic - I'm also a big fan of business and management sims. Presently, the game I play most often are NHL: Eastside Hockey Manager.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Actually jeb, I've been trying to find a copy of the game since you recomended it in another thread.


eBay is your friend. 

I actually found my copy at a Yard Sale. Picked up that, Homeworld, and Dungeon Keeper 2 for 10 dollars CDN. :up:


----------



## dot474 (Sep 10, 2006)

i like playing MMORPGS.... im addicted to Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

dot474 said:


> i like playing MMORPGS.... im addicted to Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction


a Diablo adict, I'm not sure about the online aspect of it because I prefer sitting home playing with myself (get your mind out of the gutter ... I meant RPGs) rather than going online. A game I'm playing right now is one you may like. Titan Quest .... great look, great story and very Diablo like.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i CAN SOLVE ALL YOUR PC PROBLEMS 


buy halo and halo 2


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> i CAN SOLVE ALL YOUR PC PROBLEMS
> 
> buy halo and halo 2


I'll stick with SS2.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

JEBWrench said:


> I'll stick with SS2.


fine then


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Havent done that one yet. Dont you have to murder some random person to get "invited"?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

titanania said:


> Havent done that one yet. Dont you have to murder some random person to get "invited"?


You mean the Dark Brotherhood quests?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> Havent done that one yet. Dont you have to murder some random perosn to get "invited"?


Yes (doesn't matter who) ... and next time you sleep you will be visited by a member and offered the chance to join. Even if you're playing as a good guy that line is well worth doing.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Ill try out. Any suggestions for the lucky victim ?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Nah, I actually killed Umbra before being given that quest (which is cool cause I got to keep her sword). When you kill a person that triggers it you will get a message pop up that says something like "your deeds have not gone un noticed". I'm not positive but you may have to do the killing with no witnesses present to report the crime.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I think you have lost the point, we were meant to talk about type of games...


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a natural segue to discuss a particular game; especially since the topic came from an on-topic post.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

This is only the third time you posted in this thread and if it bothers you that much when we get off subject, we can move to another thread.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I know.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

No, anyway my favourite is FPS.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

And did you not want a discussion that moved past the point onto a little more specific point anyways? Simply naming game genres isnt very thought provoking.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Can someone post the different types of games that there are?

Ex. RPG, FPS...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Then I can make a poll


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I mean how advanced are you wanting for lisitings? I mean theres first person RPGS, MMORPGs, network RPGs, or do u want to bunch those all under RPG? And its the same way for FPS. I mean Halo and Half Life are different.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

There's probably more than I can count.
First-person shooter.
Third-person shooter.
Side-scrolling shooter.
Console-style Role-Playing Game.
First-person Role-Playing Game.
Massively Multiplayer Online Role-playing Game.
Real-Time Strategy
Turn-Based Strategy.
Business Simulation.
Sports Simulation.
Arcade Sport.
Driving Simulation.
Flight Simulation.
Epic Real-Time Strategy.
Epic Turn-Based Strategy.
Myst-Style Adventure.
Sierra-Style Adventure.
Action-Adventure.
Puzzle.

I could go on.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Like, RPG, FPS, TPS, point and shoot games, adventure.... ect.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Heres the poll, now you can vote.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

giovannicosta said:


> I think you have lost the point, we were meant to talk about type of games...


I got the point, the topic made a natural segue (or however its supposed to be spelled) into something a little more specific because of an on topic post. It'll drift back don't despair, and remember its those little segues that keep threads alive.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I just say if gio doesnt want the thread to stay alive we should start a random Oblivion thread  and take our posts there.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

i was only joking...


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Glad to know that 

Since you're back Darque I wanted to know why when I killed someone in Hackdirt I wasnt invited into the Brotherhood? Do you have to be a certain level (havent been playing very long, I'm only level 5)


----------



## Ferol (Mar 29, 2006)

Think i like to many games to choose  
i have played 
EverQuest(1) 5 years
Toomb Raider (all of them)
Silent hill (all of them)
DooM3 (best scare ever)
Furcadia (is fun for chatting and if you want to make a nifty place to run around in)
Tenchu (Those guys cant see you if you were never there)
Dynasty warriors (great for mass merder)

World of Warcraft (current game of choice)60 druid 60 war  

But i think the one game i liked the most woulda been 
(Hearts of Darkness) was a mix of Contra and somewhat like odd world. but the monsters were grousum what other game has a little kid travel through time in his tree house spaceship get a lazer cannon and get riped in peices and eaten right befor your eyes by monsters if you die ROFL


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

whatv game are you talking about


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Me? Im talking about Oblivion


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

is that an internet game or on a CD?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

CD. Im really surprised you havent heard of it

http://elderscrolls.com/home/home.htm


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> Glad to know that
> 
> Since you're back Darque I wanted to know why when I killed someone in Hackdirt I wasnt invited into the Brotherhood? Do you have to be a certain level (havent been playing very long, I'm only level 5)


I'm not sure why it didn't (was killing the person in Hackdirt part of a quest? If so that may have been the problem). Not all murders seem to trigger it, if you want me to make an outright sugestion try sneaking into the home of someone in a major city, kill them while they are asleep so you only get a bounty on you for assault and not for murder (no witness ... try Dorian in his house in the Imperial City's Talos Plaza District since he lives alone). When you find a person that matters to kill you'll get a message like "message that your killing has been observed by forces unknown."


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

It was kind of a quest. The one you have to rescue the kidnapped Argonian girl from Chorrol (Rescue her from Hackdirt). But I came back later and just killed a random peasant that had made me mad earlier.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

No I havent


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

This game sounds similar to runescape...


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I think the basic premis is you have to comit a crime ... and if the NPC you killed was involved in a quest the "rules" may have been suspended for them and that stopped it from triggering


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Really? Its exteremely popular right now


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

And its not liek Runescape at all. Believe me Ive played both and Oblivion is on a whole different level.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

K Well I guess I will have to try that out. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, random person, here I come!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

giovannicosta said:


> This game sounds similar to runescape...


lol ... only in that they are both RPGs, Runescape is multiplayer and has very old/lame graphics. Oblivion is a single player RPG and has graphics that even cutting edge rigs can choke on at times.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> K Well I guess I will have to try that out. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, random person, here I come!


Good luck ... I think I'm off to play Titan Quest for a bit.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Mine doesnt choke  even when I set it to max


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Titan Quest looked cool but Im not much for paying a monthly fee


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm not going to play it online for "reasons" 
but its a decent hack'n'slash to play single player if you can put up with the crashes


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Well Ive got to go to class so Ill have to put my killing (insert spree here) until later when I have time to select a lucky victim, maybe (insert town name here)?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Well gtg ttyl (Stupid comp sci... this is much more interesting...)


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Ferol: Best scare ever - System Shock 2.

(Yes, Darque, don't say it, I know I'm a fanboy. )


----------



## Ferol (Mar 29, 2006)

what is system shock 2? dont belive ive seen it befor.
like discribe it  

And i duno one part in DooM3. made me almost have an accadent lol and i dont scare easy!


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

neither have I, the only thing I know is that it isnt like runescape.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Ferol said:


> what is system shock 2? dont belive ive seen it befor.
> like discribe it
> 
> And i duno one part in DooM3. made me almost have an accadent lol and i dont scare easy!


It's an FPS/RPG hybrid set on an old spacecraft (if you've ever seen Event Horizon, it's somewhat similar). You're sent up to investigate it; and while you're on it, a rogue AI takes over.

Perfect use of sound for atmosphere. And the music has such a feel to it to really get your heart racing.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

sound cool............


----------



## Ferol (Mar 29, 2006)

sounds firmiliar actualy hmm does it have a big red button? (game i played like that a friend came in to play went in the controll room)
Whats this do?
(CLICK)
Computer(The thrusters have been shut down)
(Ship falls into the sun)>.<


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Ferol (Mar 29, 2006)

yeh he was like (umm oops)
I turn around (i had just spent 3 hours playing an forgot to save)WHAT DO YOU MEAN OOPS!?
i was mad at first but odds were i woulda pushed it too


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

JEBWrench said:


> (Yes, Darque, don't say it, I know I'm a fanboy. )


Its beneath me to pick on someone for being a fanboy, I have friends to look after that.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Its beneath me to pick on someone for being a fanboy, I have friends to look after that.


Hey, there's worse things to be a fanboy over.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

JEBWrench said:


> Hey, there's worse things to be a fanboy over.


Sounds like an invitation to pick on Halo fanboys 

think southpark is listening


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Sounds like an invitation to pick on Halo fanboys


Isn't that like shooting ducks in a barrel? 

(Kidding south.  )


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Sounds like an invitation to pick on Halo fanboys
> 
> think southpark is listening


yes im listening to you non halo peeps just wait,just wait ill getcha


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

JEBWrench said:


> Isn't that like shooting ducks in a barrel?
> 
> (Kidding south.  )


haha you too mister funny man ill get you too


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> yes im listening to you non halo peeps just wait,just wait ill getcha


Still waiting to be gotten; I guess he's having trouble lining up a shot with the thumbsticks.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

hmm... this tastes good
why did i say dat?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

JEBWrench said:


> Still waiting to be gotten; I guess he's having trouble lining up a shot with the thumbsticks.


He knows what would happen if he tried


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

JEBWrench said:


> Still waiting to be gotten; I guess he's having trouble lining up a shot with the thumbsticks.


watch it


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> He knows what would happen if he tried


haha


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

oooooooooooo...........very naughty...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

So, role-play still wins.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Of course

No questions there


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Cpt.Thompson said:


> Yeah fps owns. I still like WW 2 games. My favorite game era.


yea i love the call of duty series adn i own online


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> So, role-play still wins.


nooo.... it ties


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

How many people did you have to threaten to get that to happen southpark   just messin'


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> How many people did you have to threaten to get that to happen southpark   just messin'


 none


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Uh huh I bet   

Nice new avatar btw except for those wierd logos  What are those?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> Uh huh I bet
> 
> Nice new avatar btw except for those wierd logos


 yea as you can see i voted multiple times so it wasent me


----------



## slow_slow_PC (Feb 14, 2005)

its not a surprise sports aren't getting votes because most ppl who like sports games also like role-playing and or simulation games...


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

no... i think sombody just paid someone off to vote for role playing games....


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> Uh huh I bet
> 
> Nice new avatar btw except for those wierd logos  What are those?


3 if the best icons in the world


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Whatever you say


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yes im glad you agree


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Uh huh

Well since everyones agreeing lets stop this fighting about Microsoft. Im tired of trying to shove the flaws into plain sight and simply having them shoved back as being a Linux lover. I like Linux and contraray to popular belief, its not hard to learn http://www.ubuntu.com/, however, it lacks game support and therefore I keep a stripped down version of XP running on this system.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks, I just wish people would quit following Microsoft around like everything they make was perfect. I mean some of it is just stupid. But Im done talking about this, I come on these forums to relax and this isnt relaxing.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

one of the worlds best quotes :up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Microsoft OneCare? Who would pay 4 dat? $50 a year or something. I have Norton 2005cost me around $15 and I have norton worm protection (substitutes my firewall), there are loads of free antivirus and firewalls, who would pay $50 for just one year?!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> Microsoft OneCare? Who would pay 4 dat? $50 a year or something. I have Norton 2005cost me around $15 and I have norton worm protection (substitutes my firewall), there are loads of free antivirus and firewalls, who would pay $50 for just one year?!


 i run all my computer av, and asw, off free items :spybot,ewido,adawear se, spyware blaster, avg 7.1 , all free on all of my computers and they run fine


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Exactly!!!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Can't use the new avatar untill after the football is over for the weekend, but heres a preview I think you will like south .... we both know which game is best


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> Exactly!!!


forgot to add MS defender , i dont need to waste money on that , i think the reason its that much is because it has the windows logo on it ,


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Can't use the new avatar untill after the football is over for the weekend, but heres a preview I think you will like south .... we both know which game is best


 i dont se halo!!!!!!!!!   , looks good:up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm. nice avatar and by the way MS Defender is free.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i know thats what i meant i have it with all my free protection


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok, I understand you the only thing I like about MS is the O.S. I quite good.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> Ok, I understand you the only thing I like about MS is the O.S. I quite good.


 i use all of thier software, i just recently spent 50,000 USD on thier software at my work , updating from win98 to xp pro, i use the tablet pc, OS,word,ant messinger,antispyware, , i love it all, they arw the best to me ! :up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

There free program are good too.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> There free program are good too.


yep


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

And they are not Microsoft so even better 

I love me some AVG


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> And they are not Microsoft so even better
> 
> I love me some AVG


may i ask you why you dislike ms?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, I dont like anything or anybody that goes to such lengths to make sure there is no way that competition can exist. I dont really like Wal-Mart for that reason too. The more competition, the better it is for the consumer and the more innovative the companies have to be to keep their prices down.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

well , there i tottaly disagree, but hell , dont we all have our opinions , but enough about programers , this is the gaming thread


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yes, the cheaper the better!!! If its free even better!!!


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Role-play still wins.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

and titania put it in a nut shell ... most people dislike M$ because it is monoplistic (hmm .. is that a word?) and having as strong a monopoly as it does allows it to inflate prices, release unfinished or even suspect products ... blah blah blah


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Why do you disagree? I would just like to know what you see bad about having to pay less and have better products.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Very well said.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i pay good prices for great software , thats it ,they are the best to me ok , why is it such a hard concept


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Darque,

How are you? Ive had a fun morning. Oblivion went south on me. I had to delete my autosave, somehow it got corrupted. But now for some reason when I enter menus in-game the environment in the background goes into like monochrome. But hey at least I can play, major improvement from this morning. Any ideas on the cause?

Southparkxp101,

So you are not bothered at all that low income families and such are going to be completeley cut off unless something happens to stop Microsoft's continuous price hike? And if the "great software" you mentioned wouldnt be even better if it was cheaper, huh? Im not saying Microsoft needs to disappear, but I do think more than one company needs to have a piece of the OS market.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol!!!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

you playing it on a pc?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, it works but I was just wondering. It only started after I deleted the autosave and quicksave .ess and .bak files. They are still in the Recycle Bin in case I need them.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats wierd?!


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought so, too, but now that Oblivion will load ANY save files at all the world is well again


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> Hey Darque,
> 
> How are you? Ive had a fun morning. Oblivion went south on me. I had to delete my autosave, somehow it got corrupted. But now for some reason when I enter menus in-game the environment in the background goes into like monochrome. But hey at least I can play, major improvement from this morning. Any ideas on the cause?
> 
> ...


ok.... i believe that low income families should be able to get thier software... its not all that expensive , im not sure what the big deal with thier prices are , if its too much for you buy the linux stuff,


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> Lol!!!


may i ask what is soo funny?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing abou the lol too.

So I guess you will be the one teaching all these people Linux. Most people that would be classed as computer-illiterate have become dependent on MS and MS is exploiting this to their full advantage. And if you havent noticed every version of their software is going up quite quickly in price.

And most people consider 200 dollars for XP pretty hefty.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i think 200 is a fair price if you ask me, i would charge more


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

You would just go ahead and exploit the market even more? Great 

And what about MS XP makes it worth 200 dollars (or more in your opinion) if I may ask?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> You would just go ahead and exploit the market even more? Great
> 
> And what about MS XP makes it worth 200 dollars (or more in your opinion) if I may ask?


well, it is very user friendly, it hase many usefull features, its the perfect os , in my opinion


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

southparkxp101 said:


> well, it is very user friendly, it hase many usefull features, its the perfect os , in my opinion


Perfect OS? You have got to be kidding me. They have more problems than we could count in a whole forum.

And they are not the only user-friendly OS. Its just you never here about the others bc MS completeley controls the market. In fact some other user friendly OSes are free...


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

titanania said:


> Hey Darque,
> 
> How are you? Ive had a fun morning. Oblivion went south on me. I had to delete my autosave, somehow it got corrupted. But now for some reason when I enter menus in-game the environment in the background goes into like monochrome. But hey at least I can play, major improvement from this morning. Any ideas on the cause?


Sucks that you had to delete your autosave, since using different characters I basically stoped using it and began making new (or overwriting existing) save files instead (so I can keep my different characters saves readably noticeable). The auto is only being used as my "pre fight safety"
By monochrome do you mean maybe a sepia colour? When I enter menus the background has always turned sepia and only my character maintains its colour.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i have no problems with my os , its the best that anyone has put on the market yet


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I like it, what OS are you using?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

it is worth that because of the millions of hours programmers were paid to make it and what southpark said


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> I like it, what OS are you using?


 3.1,95,98se,2000,xp pro


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

If its the best OS put on the market then why do they have to keep putting out service packs for it and why does it have so many problems? And the only reason you can say that its the best OS on the market is bc thanks to MS its basically the only OS on the market.

Yes I did mean sepia, I guess I just hadnt noticed it before.

I only lost a few minutes from the autosave, so it wasnt too bad and now it has come back.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> If its the best OS put on the market then why do they have to keep putting out service packs for it and why does it have so many problems? And the only reason you can say that its the best OS on the market is bc thanks to MS its basically the only OS on the market.
> 
> Yes I did mean sepia, I guess I just hadnt noticed it before.
> 
> I only lost a few minutes from the autosave, so it wasnt too bad and now it has come back.


well i like it , and you dont , o well its a opinion , no big deal right???


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice, MS XP


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

giovannicosta said:


> it is worth that because of the millions of hours programmers were paid to make it and what southpark said


So just because people invested time in it makes it right for them to overcharge, huh? I use a the basic XP Pro and Ubuntu.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> Nice, MS XP


 the best


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

this should be in civilized debate


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

No-one beats MS XP apart from maybe VIsta


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

No it should be in civilized debate we lost the point of the thraed oh well


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

giovannicosta said:


> No-one beats MS XP apart from maybe VIsta


no xp is still better than vista


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Have you tried any other the other options for OSes? If not you have no right to say that in my opinion. How can you know its the best until you at least look at the competition? As a matter of fact, you dont even have to download Ubuntu, they will ship it to you free of charge. Anywhere in the world. Free. Totally free.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> no xp is still better than vista


OK


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> Have you tried any other the other options for OSes? If not you have no right to say that in my opinion. How can you know its the best until you at least look at the competition? As a matter of fact, you dont even have to download Ubuntu, they will ship it to you free of charge. Anywhere in the world. Free. Totally free.


 when i started at my work they had ms 95, linux unbutu, and a few others... i hated thme all they crashed all the time they couldent handle it, now we have all ms xp with windows sql servers 2005, and a few others i can rember , but its all by ms , and now its all smooth


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats nice of them 2 ship it 2 u for free...:up:


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

southparkxp101 said:


> when i started at my work they had ms 95, linux unbutu, and a few others... i hated thme all they crashed all the time they couldent handle it, now we have all ms xp with windows sql servers 2005, and a few others i can rember , but its all by ms , and now its all smooth


They ony crash if you tell them to  and I have a hard time believeing that. From what Ive seen of my college's network, it is the Windows servers that are consistently down not our Ubuntu or Debian servers. So I dont know what you are talking about "crashes".


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> They ony crash if you tell them to  and I have a hard time believeing that. From what Ive seen of my college's network, it is the Windows servers that are consistently down not our Ubuntu or Debian servers. So I dont know what you are talking about "crashes".


im talking about cheaply made junk , and im amazed at who would buy it


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought so too, giovann. Check it out: http://www.ubuntu.com/

Well Im out of here for a while so you can glorify MS as much as u want.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

No one buys Ubuntu for one and second its not "cheaply made junk"


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> I thought so too, giovann. Check it out: http://www.ubuntu.com/
> 
> Well Im out of here for a while so you can glorify MS as much as u want.


no im done fighting with you about something as stupid as a os, you know what you like , and the same for me ,


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> No one buys Ubuntu for one and second its not "cheaply made junk"


well then i guess the got me on a bad day

they must have alot of them


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Whatever, and since OSes do a lot they are important.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

The you should educate yourself: http://www.ubuntu.com whats the harm in looking, huh?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> Whatever, and since OSes do a lot they are important.


yea but im not fightting anymore


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Lol!!! Without XP, sorry I mean OSes there wouldnt be computers:up:


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

first person RPGs


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Any particulars, Morrowind, Oblivion, Guild Wars (kind of), etc.?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Role-play still wins


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Roleplay is the best.

So why do you use IE yet your avatar obviously says you prefer FF?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Just a temporary avatar, I love IE, although i dont have firefox because then I wont be able to downlaod things manually from the MS website and also I dont have a big hard drive (30GB) about 8GB of that left


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Firefox is a very small program so what does that have to dow ith having 8GB left?

Also, there is the IE Tab in Firefox that you can use with the Microsoft site that lets you manually get updates and such.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I didnt know that, thanks I will consider that, and I have changed my avatar


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Opera is better than Firefox, but that's another thread. 

Presently, I'm pretty sold on the Madden 07, and it's revitalized my appreciation for sports games. Especially the RPG-esque Superstar Mode, which is greatly improved and expanded this year.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Shooter and adventure win


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

after role-play obviously


----------



## MrBojangles (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't stop playing FPS's
(Stupid Counter-Strike and Day of Defeat!!)


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Firefox Download: http://www.getfirefox.com
IE Tab Add-On: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1419/


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Is it much, much better than IE? what advantages does it have?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I whink it is that much better

A) Increased security from spyware, adware, etc.
B) Tabbed browsing
C) Faster load times on most pages
D) Has many different applyable themes
E) Google Search built in right nect to address bar

Those are just a few, but I love me some Firefox.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

It's got better security. And tabs.

(Which Opera has as well. )


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

OK you have convinsed me lets have a go at it then...


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

But Opera doesnt have an IE Tab and has less compatibilty than Firefox


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks
this turning less like a games thread, lol
role play and shooter are even....


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

titanania said:


> But Opera doesnt have an IE Tab and has less compatibilty than Firefox


I've never found a website Opera won't load. Ergo, it wins in my book. 

Firefox doesn't have resizing on the fly, or mouse gesture-navigation, does it?

And gio, it's called a hijack.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

what is called a hijack?


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I prefer to call it a thread transistion/evolution  (Changing the thread's original subject)

Firefox has resizing, but i dont know what you mean by "on the fly", you can easily just resize like IE. As for the navigation you speak of, Firefox can be configure dot jump between tabs with one mouse click.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thats nice


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Heres a link to the newest version of Firefox, Giovanni.

http://www.getfirefox.com/


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

You can control anything in Opera by moving just the mouse. It's much faster to navigate.

And resizing as in changing the magnification of a website. Not just the text. Makes it much easier to see some websites.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I am now using firefox


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

What do you think? Did you read all the little cool things about it from Mozilla?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, I like it but how do I set it as my default browser?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

When you start it up, it should ask if you want to make it your default browser.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

it doesnt and didnt, probably because i had installed it before then deleted it, it still had my search history and not the one from ie, the one from the old version of firefox that was unistaled month ago!


----------



## jp198780 (Oct 7, 2006)

no racing games?


----------



## G-14_Classified (Oct 5, 2006)

I am all about the Counter Strike 1.6 or Source! Also I randomly go back to the old school Star Craft or War Craft 2 or 3.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, G-14 and welcome to TSG!


----------



## G-14_Classified (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks! And glad to finally find an awesome forum. I like what I see here!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

G-14_Classified said:


> Thanks! And glad to finally find an awesome forum. I like what I see here!


 , just dont feed the trolls


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

I love FPS (Online) and RPG onlline or offline


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

OMG Whats happening Roleplaying is only second

Somebody is going to pay for this...


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

how much?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

titanania said:


> OMG Whats happening Roleplaying is only second
> 
> Somebody is going to pay for this...


The RP junkies already posted.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I knw when the results have been hacked....


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

titanania said:


> I knw when the results have been hacked....


who hacked them???


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I was kidding South...


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

so was i ...


just seeing what your response would be


----------

